# Baby Shrimp!



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

So I bought a Fire Shrimp for my 6 gallon Edge last week. Today, I found a tank full of little baby shrimp swimming around (more like being blown around by my Koralia pump). My concern is if I leave them in there, the majority will die and therefore raise the ammonia levels in my tank. I'm talking ALOT of shrimp. Any ideas?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW...You have a Koralia circulation pump in an Edge ? Sounds more like a whirlpool. .... AND I thought I liked a lot of circulation/filtration in my high-tech pressurized CO2 tanks! Depending on how long your set-up has been up and running, a die-off of babies wouldn't necessarily cause an ammonia spike (unless you are seriously overfeeding as well). As long as the filter intake is shrimp safe and you have some moss for the shrimplets to forage and hide in, you should have some juveniles in no time . 

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Congratulation! Can you post some pics?


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

unfortunately, I did not have a prefilter sponge on my filter intake... baby shrimps are no more... I never even in my wildest dreams thought about something like this happening


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you could modify the koralia with the mesh from a plastic sive (dollar store) so next time this wont be a risk


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

You got lucky with the fire shrimp babies, they may have been picked off by your clown, who knows maybe some survived and are hiding!


----------



## blossom112 (Jul 19, 2010)

would be best to get a powerhead with a pre filter as well .
You may have a bunch in there still , when they let go its crazy and you can see them pretty good .... then you see nothing for a long time ... but I bet you still have some in there !
What I fed mine ( when i had SW)
was a mixture of rotifilers and cyclopeeze , have to let the cyclopeeze soak a bit b4 putting in and very little .. used to crack the cubes and just a little .
I ended up with hundreds .5 cm ... then the cucumber died in the night wiped out the whole tank ....
bet ya got still ... they have just settled and hidden.
good luck


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope you are all right and I've still got some hidden away somewhere


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It is extremely difficult to raise baby marine shrimp. I used to have spawning pairs of cleaner shrimp that would release 10000 babies or so every couple of weeks. Tried several times to raise them in a separate tank, but couldn't get passed the 3-4 wk mark. In the display tank, almost 0 chance of success. They are a free live food source


----------

